# New belt and sleeves



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 28, 2016)

I finally got my inzer lever belt this week, yesterday I gave it a test drive doing DL 15x2 speed sets. It felt great its tight as shit which provided what felt like a wall for my mid section to press against however today I have bruises on my mid section which is whatever but I hope I can use it again today w/o to much discomfort . I am guessing its gonna take some breaking in? 

I also bought the inzer knee sleeves with the Velcro I am gonna try them today squatting . My question is should I be using the sleeves every time I squat or dead lift ? only on heavy days ? at all since I really don't get any knee pain ? Never used anything on my knees I just figured I would save my self the 5 weeks and order everything at once 

thoughts?


----------



## Milo (Jun 28, 2016)

Never heard of anyone pulling with knee sleeves. If anything they'd get in the way. As for squats, I put them on after my warm up and use them every squat session.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 28, 2016)

Some guys pull with knee sleeves but like Milo said they can get in the way. I wouldn't use them for pulling

And for the bruises from the belt. Your gonna get them for a while man. The edges on the belts are sharps and take time to wear down. U can get a file and smooth the edges if u want. It won't have any negative affect on the belt. I remember when I first got my inzer belt I would have some blood spots around my ribs from it. Lol. Mines like four years old and still gives me bruises but thats part of the game.


----------



## Dex (Jun 29, 2016)

I got the Inzer lever. First few times it was a biotch to get out of.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm getting myself a new belt also man. One of those things about breaking a belt in and getting ur body comfortable with it take a bit.
I wouldnt deadlift with knee sleeves man. For me they would get caught and throw my lifts off.
No pain no gain also 
Take the pain as gains coming


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone try mark bells new belts? They are suppose to be broken in already when u get it. I just noticed today my inzer belt is starting to rip where I buckle it in. I gotta call them this week. Fukk


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm in the market for a prong. The lever isn't working so great for me at a lower bf level.  Not sure what I am going with yet but hesitant to try the mark bell one...


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 24, 2016)

I wear the same knee sleeves to squat in. Just to keep my knees warm until I start wrapping them 

I have an Elite FTS leaver belt and it took 2 years to get broke in. I'm thinking of getting a Spud belt to pull in this year.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 24, 2016)

I am getting relief finally from my belt the first few weeks it was brutal I was bruising in the mid section especially from squats but it does seem to be getting a bit softer and my mid section seems to be breaking in lol . The sleeves I have given up on for now . I think I will give them another shot but there so freaking uncomfortable to me I am not sure I like them


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 24, 2016)

POB wait a little bit to get some reviews on the new bell belts. 

The thing I'm really not liking about my prong belt now is that I wrap my knees myself for squats and then put my wrist wraps on the have to buckle my belt. Lol my forearms are usually on fire from all that and think a lever would help a ton.


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 4, 2016)

Anything to support joints and soft areas like you core is curtail in body building


----------



## elena (Jul 10, 2019)

i use the knee sleeve in squats too. and i think you should do it everytime you squats.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 10, 2019)

elena said:


> i use the knee sleeve in squats too. and i think you should do it everytime you squats.


Explain why.


----------



## ACP (Jul 10, 2019)

inzer belt definitely left me with bruising but it gets broken in after a while and I love it now

it helps a lot if you roll it up as tight as you can then flip it over and roll it up again as tight as possible...  helps loosen it up,   really stiff when brand new


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jul 14, 2019)

TODAY said:


> Explain why.



I have lots of knee issues and find that the sleeves keeping my knees warm helps versus squatting without them.  I can squat without them, but I prefer my knees nice and hot.  Same thing with bench pressing and elbow sleeves.

I deadlift with my knee sleeves too, but not the way you think.  I turn them upside down to drag the bar across my shins.  

I will need a new belt soon and will more than likely go with an Inzer.  I lost so much fat since I started lifting again in 2015 that I am down to the last hole that I can use in my current belt.


----------



## DNW (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a prong and a lever belt from general leathercraft.  Absolutely love them. I've been having some elbow pain so need to find some sleeves. Getting older blows


----------

